# who does dura-coat or gun-coat  (etc)



## killitgrillit (Jan 31, 2008)

Anybody around the ATL area doing these types of finishes.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 5, 2008)

*Duracoat*

Duracoat is in Columbus, Ga. They did my 30 06 a couple of years ago awesome job. I just shipped it to them and they called me to confirm my order, color, ect. Three days later UPs delivered. Could not have been happier with job.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 6, 2008)

*Duracoat pics*

Here are some pics of the rifle they did for me. I bought this gun for $50.00 bucks at a yardsell some years ago. Used it for several season all beat up like it was. All the metal had turned a rusty brown. The guy I bought it from told me it had been in his closet for 20+ years. Anyway it shot striaght and I liked it so I decided to do some work to it now it is by far my favorite gun. Everybody that I show it to is amazed at the Duracoat finish. I have got an old 835 headed their way soon.


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 6, 2008)

David the gunsmith at Adventure Outdoors can do Duracoating.


----------



## Jason280 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have the time, you can actually do it yourself without too much trouble.  I've done quite a few myself, and its not difficult.  What are you looking to have done?

Here's a few I've done...


----------



## gordylew (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is a Winchester 94 I'm working on currently. The 94's made in the early 70's seem to be plagued with either poor quality steel in the receivers or poor quality blueing.  this one is a friends of mine that I found sitting in his gun case covered with a fine coating of rust. I told him I would clean it up for him.  after letting it sit in Break free for a day. I literaly wipped the original blue off with the rust.   I had a can of Dura coat from another project, so I applied it to the receiver.  I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## kry226 (Feb 8, 2008)

Are we talking stickers, spray paint, or the dipping process?  I believe the Columbus guy does the dipping, correct?

Seems we're talking about several different things.


----------



## Niner (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like good stuff.  
I have a Springfield Armory 45 that the finish is wearing from carry.
I may have to just get me some and give it a try.

http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/


----------



## eden892 (Feb 8, 2008)

*duro-coat*

Here's some I have done.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 8, 2008)

i was talking about the camo dip. i had all the metal re blued proffesionally. maybe a copyright lawsuit on hand. hope i did not cause any confusion.

scott

also that other stuff looks cool to me as well


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 8, 2008)

yes, the guys in Columbus do a "dipping" process to you guns or parts. The name of the co is Dura Coat, not the name of the process. Not sure the # but you want to talk to Bobby...I know these guys well, theyve done alot for us in the past......


----------



## Killdee (Feb 24, 2008)

GaSongdog said:


> yes, the guys in Columbus do a "dipping" process to you guns or parts. The name of the co is Dura Coat, not the name of the process. Not sure the # but you want to talk to Bobby...I know these guys well, theyve done alot for us in the past......



Do they do mossyoak and about what is the price for a rifle?


----------

